# I Said Democrats are " Crazy "...This just reaffirmed IT !!!!!



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

*The more progress President Trump makes....*

*DEMOCRATS....*

*Will Cheat/Steal in elections.*
*Will push Drastic False Narratives.*
*Will attempt to further destroy Freedom of Speech.*
*Will further their efforts at division amongst humans.*

*And this is the BIG One !*

*Will become more and more open with their inciting *
*violence to save their Corrupt Criminal Lifestyle !!!!*

*Watch the Video below !*

*



*



*SHOCK VIDEO: Democrat Congressman Suggests *
*Taking Up Arms To Resist POTUS Trump*

*March 19, 2018 by Joshua Caplan 103 *
*In what is the latest instance of violent rhetoric from Democrats, Rep. Tom Suozzi (D-NY) suggested to audience members during a speech in Huntington, New York last week that they may have to bear arms to oppose President Trump*

“It’s really a matter of putting public pressure on the president,” Suozzi told the audience.


“This is where the Second Amendment comes in, quite frankly, because you know, what if the president was to ignore the courts? What would you do? What would we do?”

“What’s the Second Amendment?” one audience member then asked.

“The Second Amendment is the right to bear arms,” Suozzi replied.

In a statement to the media, Kim Devlin, an advisor to the Congressman, said his comments were taken out of context.

However, Republicans were not amused.

“This video is incredibly disturbing. It’s surreal to watch a sitting member of Congress suggest that his constituents should take up arms against the president of the United States,” Chris Martin of the National Republican Campaign Committee said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

You aren't fooling anyone you sick bastard.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 23, 2018)

nono... really?  On the day that Republican's put Trump tax cut for the 1% on the people's credit card you're complaining about Democrats.  Have you no shame?  Really after all this have you no shame.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> nono... really?  .... Have you no shame?  Really after all this have you no shame.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> nono... really?  On the day that Republican's put Trump tax cut for the 1% on the people's credit card you're complaining about Democrats.  Have you no shame?  Really after all this have you no shame.


The normal Americans don’t need guns. We have the military on our side when Trump tries to ignore the courts. They have guns...and more firepower than the nutters.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The normal Americans don’t need guns. We have the military on our side when Trump tries to ignore the courts. They have guns...and more firepower than the nutters.


Famous last words...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Famous last words...


Yeah, ask the Aussies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, ask the Aussies.


What should I ask them?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The normal Americans don’t need guns. We have the military on our side when Trump tries to ignore the courts. They have guns...and more firepower than the nutters.


Trust the government? How fucking stupid can one be? 
Normal American's have guns to insure that the military is on our side...only a kool aid drinking jack ass would think otherwise.
Always question authority. Always.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, ask the Aussies.


I'd say get your ass up and move to Australia...
But you know what? The Aussies wouldn't allow you to immigrate. You have nothing to offer.
You're pathetic.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trust the government? How fucking stupid can one be?
> Normal American's have guns to insure that the military is on our side...only a kool aid drinking jack ass would think otherwise.
> Always question authority. Always.


Yup it’s backwards, I agree. But as I have quoted a retired 4-Star general and a distinguished former Lt. Colonel, Trump is a danger. That’s also why one of his military leaders went so far as to say he won’t launch an “illegal” nuclear strike and it’s also why each of the Joint Chiefs spoke up against Trump’s racist rhetoric after Charleston. And he’s their boss and nobody asked them their opinion back then. I was extremely grateful. 
In response, Trump and his childish followers talk about the “deep state,” by which they mean those entrenched American institutions who will prevent him from exercising the dictatorial power he seeks. 
This stuff is obvious if you have eyes and a brain. Now he has with him his family and a couple of warmakers, so he can make wars (although he campaigned against them) in an effort to appease the military and unite the people behind him. He’s a total idiot but he has great instincts about what sells.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yup it’s backwards, I agree. But as I have quoted a retired 4-Star general and a distinguished former Lt. Colonel, Trump is a danger. That’s also why one of his military leaders went so far as to say he won’t launch an “illegal” nuclear strike and it’s also why each of the Joint Chiefs spoke up against Trump’s racist rhetoric after Charleston. And he’s their boss and nobody asked them their opinion back then. I was extremely grateful.
> In response, Trump and his childish followers talk about the “deep state,” by which they mean those entrenched American institutions who will prevent him from exercising the dictatorial power he seeks.
> This stuff is obvious if you have eyes and a brain. Now he has with him his family and a couple of warmakers, so he can make wars (although he campaigned against them) in an effort to appease the military and unite the people behind him. He’s a total idiot but he has great instincts about what sells.


Benedict Arnold was a general who served with distinction....
Fuck Trump! 
We're talking about the second amendment and trusting the government....
You want to trust the government, relinquish your rights starting with the second amendment.
After that, the rest of your 'rights' will follow, regardless. Good luck counselor.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Benedict Arnold was a general who served with distinction....
> Fuck Trump!
> We're talking about the second amendment and trusting the government....
> You want to trust the government, relinquish your rights starting with the second amendment.
> After that, the rest of your 'rights' will follow, regardless. Good luck counselor.


A lot of Colonists ended up siding with the British.  We remember Benedict Arnold precisely because he was a general and that is and has always been an esteemed position in American society.

Also your post is a little weird.  You're comparing an American General who worked for a FOREIGN OWNED American News Company, quitting because he felt the company was harmful to American values; to a military General, who in the middle of a war went go caught in conspiring with a foreign government for money.  Not sure I see where you're going with that...  are you saying it's possible someone paid off this General over at Fox to quit his job and publicly denounce the company?


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't fooling anyone you sick bastard.


*No......I'm not trying to fool anyone.*

*I post the TRUTH.*

*You on the other hand are fluffing for Criminals.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

Let's here it for Teddy! Sit back relax and enjoy!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> A lot of Colonists ended up siding with the British.  We remember Benedict Arnold precisely because he was a general and that is and has always been an esteemed position in American society.
> 
> Also your post is a little weird.  You're comparing an American General who worked for a FOREIGN OWNED American News Company, quitting because he felt the company was harmful to American values; to a military General, who in the middle of a war went go caught in conspiring with a foreign government for money.  Not sure I see where you're going with that...  are you saying it's possible someone paid off this General over at Fox to quit his job and publicly denounce the company?


Not sure I see where you're going with that....
I'm talking about the second amendment and trusting the government....

You posted:
....." _I have quoted a retired 4-Star general and a distinguished former Lt. Colonel, Trump is a danger"._
I responded:
...._"Benedict Arnold was a general who served with distinction"._...

Again I was talking about the second amendment and trusting the government....

_..."are you saying it's possible someone paid off this General over at Fox to quit his job and publicly denounce the company?" _
No, didn't say it, didn't infer it, did think it.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not sure I see where you're going with that....
> 
> _..."are you saying it's possible someone paid off this General over at Fox to quit his job and publicly denounce the company?" _
> No, didn't say it, didn't infer it, did think it.


Let's have an honest conversation.  A 4-Star general came out with some pretty harsh things to say about Fox News.  And as is done anymore, you were bring up Benedict Arnold to poison the well.  I'm glad you self corrected.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trust the government? How fucking stupid can one be?
> Normal American's have guns to insure that the military is on our side...only a kool aid drinking jack ass would think otherwise.
> Always question authority. Always.


Let's see you question t a few times.


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Benedict Arnold was a general who served with distinction....
> Fuck Trump!
> We're talking about the second amendment and trusting the government....
> You want to trust the government, relinquish your rights starting with the second amendment.
> After that, the rest of your 'rights' will follow, regardless. Good luck counselor.


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Let's see you question t a few times.


Fuck Trump , fuck you.
You remind me of him.... pompous, arrogant, cocksure...

Always question authority. Always.
That's what my post was saying that td dropped his four star general bullshit into..
I responded with General Arnold...to illustrate that you always question authority especially government authority.
That's why our forefathers placed the second amendment into the bill of rights...that's it, that's all.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Let's have an honest conversation.  A 4-Star general came out with some pretty harsh things to say about Fox News.  And as is done anymore, you were bring up Benedict Arnold to poison the well.  I'm glad you self corrected.


Fuck fox, fuck the general...I explained what I was attempting to say...
You can accept my comments or not, I was talking about the second amendment with x10...when you went off the rails...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Asshole


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fuck Trump , fuck you.
> You remind me of him.... pompous, arrogant, cocksure...
> 
> Always question authority. Always.
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Condescending prick


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Condescending prick


Do you think the young man in Sacramento who was gunned down by agents of the government in the back yard of the house where he lived would have been better off with an AR-15 in his hands?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think the young man in Sacramento who was gunned down by agents of the government in the back yard of the house where he lived would have been better off with an AR-15 in his hands?


Do you think it is a good idea to run from police? How about jumping back yard fences at night while the police are chasing you after you were breaking into cars?


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think it is a good idea to run from police? How about jumping back yard fences at night while the police are chasing you after you were breaking into cars?


I see you are buying the government story without reservation.  Are you going to resign your NRA membership?


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.



*Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.



*Thief.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think the young man in Sacramento who was gunned down by agents of the government in the back yard of the house where he lived would have been better off with an AR-15 in his hands?



*What do think will happen when you're caught stealing *
*property from the Golf Course and you run with balls *
*spilling about behind your seventy year old ass......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you are buying the government story without reservation.  Are you going to resign your NRA membership?


No, I will wait for the investigation, but cops don't go out hunting black men, like you seem to think.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I will wait for the investigation, but cops don't go out hunting black men, like you seem to think.


20 rounds in "a split second" doesn't sound like rational behavior.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think the young man in Sacramento who was gunned down by agents of the government in the back yard of the house where he lived would have been better off with an AR-15 in his hands?


It should have never happened.

Since you asked the question let's think about that for a minute...armed with an AR-15...or Apple 8? Hmmm...that's a tough one espola.

The police are gonna have a hard time defending shooting this man 20 times because he was armed with a cel. phone....


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It should have never happened.
> 
> Since you asked the question let's think about that for a minute...armed with an AR-15...or Apple 8? Hmmm...that's a tough one espola.
> 
> The police are gonna have a hard time defending shooting this man 20 times because he was armed with a cel. phone....


The official defense was "split-second decision".  Well, maybe for the first shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> 20 rounds in "a split second" doesn't sound like rational behavior.


You are correct.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> The official defense was "split-second decision".  Well, maybe for the first shot.


That is why we wait. I heard the pro basketball team up north are already wearing T-shirts about this one.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is why we wait. I heard the pro basketball team up north are already wearing T-shirts about this one.


Enough is enough.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It should have never happened.
> 
> Since you asked the question let's think about that for a minute...armed with an AR-15...or Apple 8? Hmmm...that's a tough one espola.
> 
> The police are gonna have a hard time defending shooting this man 20 times because he was armed with a cel. phone....


*Wow....sounds like the trigger happy Officers that shot up a Toyota Tacoma with two women delivering newspapers in the morning when they were looking for that rogue LA Officer Dorner ....They were soooo scared of him they were shooting cars, trucks....driving around like idiots in their pursuit of him. Then they cornered him in the mountains and proceeded to burn the house down and fill it full of bullets like Clint Eastwood's " The Gauntlet "...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What do think will happen when you're caught stealing *
> *property from the Golf Course and you run with balls *
> *spilling about behind your seventy year old ass......*


Lordie, Lordie, you are a simpleton and a buffoon as well as a hard core deviant.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lordie, Lordie, you are a simpleton and a buffoon as well as a hard core deviant.


*Lordie, Lordie you are an uneducated fool who cannot see the TRUTH !*
*And you suck up to the REAL deviants on this Forum.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Lordie, Lordie you are an uneducated fool who cannot see the TRUTH !*
> *And you suck up to the REAL deviants on this Forum.....*


You are a slavery enabler.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a slavery enabler.


Troll


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2018)

*Poor Poor Rat....he and Fried hands are lost in the derogatory debris *
*of Democrats past ...unable to discern the TRUTH from FICTION about*
*their Slave owning past that created the Terrorist arm of the DNC to*
*intimidate those who would venture towards the TRUTH.*

*DNC = KKK*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a slavery enabler.


So is your boss, union boy.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So is your boss, union boy.


Is your boyfriend Iz a "union boy?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is your boyfriend Iz a "union boy?"


I'm anti-fragile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Is your boyfriend Iz a "union boy?"


What is your problem, you are sounding like a sensitive little school girl and homophobic to boot.
Not very forward thinking.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is your problem, you are sounding like a sensitive little school girl and homophobic to boot.
> Not very forward thinking.


You know Joe, I have to say one of the things I like about this forum is I get to watch people grow.  
I mean just look at yourself...  you used to be the angry conservative in here who made weirdly homoerotic posts and when called out on it would followed it up several days of angry anti-gay propaganda to convince everyone how "un-gay" you were.  But now look at you... finally starting to openly talk about how being gay is nothing to be ashamed of.   

I'm proud of you man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know Joe, I have to say one of the things I like about this forum is I get to watch people grow.
> I mean just look at yourself...  you used to be the angry conservative in here who made weirdly homoerotic posts and when called out on it would followed it up several days of angry anti-gay propaganda to convince everyone how "un-gay" you were.  But now look at you... finally starting to openly talk about how being gay is nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> I'm proud of you man.


Thank you very much, what are you doing this weekend?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you very much, what are you doing this weekend?


Hope I'm not about to have my first #metoo moment here in the forum...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hope I'm not about to have my first #metoo moment here in the forum...


First?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> First?


Don't be disappointed Joe... I'm sure if I was into guys the whole angry gay Christian conservative thing you've got going on would really resonate with me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Don't be disappointed Joe... I'm sure if I was into guys the whole angry gay Christian conservative thing you've got going on would really resonate with me.


OBVI.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know Joe, I have to say one of the things I like about this forum is I get to watch people grow.
> I mean just look at yourself...  you used to be the angry conservative in here who made weirdly homoerotic posts and when called out on it would followed it up several days of angry anti-gay propaganda to convince everyone how "un-gay" you were.  But now look at you... finally starting to openly talk about how being gay is nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> I'm proud of you man.










*The " Tenacious " set....*


----------

